# Now What Fowler



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

Vlog #1 begin the new chapter in the YouTube channel of Fowler's Maker and Mischief. "Now What Fowler" is exactly that. What does Fowler do after winning History's Alone season 3 and the $500,000. prize. This is the first story of my new vlog. The Vlog will be basically a behind the scenes look at my life. I will still be doing all the videos about making stuff on Alone, slingshot shooting and other general making videos that I feel like making  so if you want to know what I'm doing with all this money and see what it is like living off grid in a yurt with a driveway you have to snowmobile up thats what this Vlogging thing is going to be about.

*Whats the first thing you would Buy?*


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

First of all congratulations on being on Alone and winning it.. but it would be kinda cool if you contributed to this forum more.. sorry if I sound blunt but to me it seems as if mostly you contribute your youtube channel..maybe it's just me and maybe I'm just drunk.. I don't know.. the most of which I see is promotion.. don't get me wrong I wish the best for you and especially your family 
I just never see you commenting on others post or liking people's builds or anything..
Just food for thought... once again congratulations. ..


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

@StretchandEat

It's not just you. I'm glad he won and enjoyed him on the show.

I just don't care for watching his YT personna and hype machine promos. We tried watching one and couldn't get through it. Actually, my wife found the partial video we watched to be ultra annoying. 90% of his posts are threads started with a video link and then vanishes. I've seen it before on forums and it won't be the last time it's done, it's a free outlet to promote yourself outside it.

And no, I'm not drunk.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I agree. I am happy that a fellow shooter won the $500,000..And he deserved to win, for sure...but, the self promotion is a bit much...Although, it definately wasn't a surprise that he won.

I quickly predicted that he won due to all of his unintentional spoilers. He acted overly confident when letting people know to watch the season, especially for someone that "may not have won." And his Maker and Mischief videos were over produced...It was a dead giveaway...

Still, nice to see a fellow enthusiast get the win...

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

C'mon now fellers, shameless self promotion is how business is done nowadays. He's no more guilty than anyone else. He's enjoying some hard-earned success and looking to capitalize. I say Godspeed. He didn't have to promote the slingshot globally, but he did. He didn't have to include us on this adventure, but he did. I'm not saying a SlingShot Forum tee shirt wouldn't have been nice during some segment of the show but dude lives in a yurt, he probably wasn't thinking that far ahead. He's having his 15 boys. 87 days. Lost 73 pounds. I couldn't have made it a week with a room service clause...

Zach, there is no better investment than in one's self- to a point... Best get the other 400K to work for you and yours. Find a financial advisor you can trust before you buy any more toys. And I'd appreciate your vote in the Ugly Slingshot Contest.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> C'mon now fellers, shameless self promotion is how business is done nowadays. He's no more guilty than anyone else. He's enjoying some hard-earned success and looking to capitalize. I say Godspeed. He didn't have to promote the slingshot globally, but he did. He didn't have to include us on this adventure, but he did. I'm not saying a SlingShot Forum tee shirt wouldn't have been nice during some segment of the show but dude lives in a yurt, he probably wasn't thinking that far ahead. He's having his 15 boys. 87 days. Lost 73 pounds. I couldn't have made it a week with a room service clause...
> 
> Zach, there is no better investment than in one's self- to a point... Best get the other 400K to work for you and yours. Find a financial advisor you can trust before you buy any more toys. And I'd appreciate your vote in the Ugly Slingshot Contest.


Oh, I get it...I am a musician. Promotion s the only way I can get any advertising..However, I don't try to sell my CDs on here....

He did help with slingshot awareness, and I am grateful. He got slingshots out there and into people's homes...And I was happy for him when he won...

The thing is, I've made comments and asked him questions on his posts numerous times... and he has never replied. It would be nice if he made more effort to interact with others on a different topic every so often...That's all...Seems like the only time I see his posts is when he uploads a video, and that's it

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

That's my point exactly..all I was saying is if you're gonna self promote on here then contribute to the forum a little bit when it comes to others post..
When I typed my original post last night I was drunk and kinda pissed off.. and when I woke up I tried to erase my post because I thought it might sound too harsh.. but now I'm glad I couldnt


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Oh, I get it...I am a musician. Promotion s the only way I can get any advertising..However, I don't try to sell my CDs on here....

Well done. An artful tease...

We want to hear some Mikmaq ditty and we want to hear it now!

edited to remove the extra "it."


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Actually... I watched how to make a bush craft SS - that was cool, nice saw.

But everything I click on since his win (congrats - would love to actually ever see the show - but can't being in the UK and all...) has been a bit 'look-at-me'. Which was fine but has worn thin. And it sort of rubbing salt into wounds people didn't know they had.

I'm all for some self promotion where I can find it - but sometimes it needs some class and taste. Fowler - Contact me I'll get your visual communication sorted ;-)


----------

